# ECM / Profitech Forum



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Glenn,

If we can generate sufficient interest would you please consider starting an ECM/Profitec Forum ala the new Quck Mill Forum

Anyone else interested please add your name to the list below to gauge interest

Thanks

1. krax

2. greenm


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

seriously why cant there just be sub forums on the machines page, to keep the front page of the forum as clean as possible?


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

When i mentioned an ECM and Compak thread in the Quick Mill thread it was very tongue in cheek. But i will add my name to the list....

1. krax

2. greenm

3. Mr O


----------



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> seriously why cant there just be sub forums on the machines page, to keep the front page of the forum as clean as possible?


Anywhere that suits, I presume you are suggesting moving all of the subforums listed under Coffee Machines on the front page to the machines page - seems a sound idea to me


----------



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

Sorry I missed your post in the Quick Mill section Mr O


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

1. krax

2. greenm

3. Mr O

4. Aaroncornish

GO PROFITEC


----------



## Baj1936 (Jan 8, 2010)

1. krax

2. greenm

3. Mr O

4. Aaroncornish

5. Baj1936


----------



## daraghoc (Oct 22, 2014)

I think I'm headed in the Profitec 700 direction!


----------



## ElSteverino (Sep 2, 2014)

1. krax

2. greenm

3. Mr O

4. Aaroncornish

5. Baj1936

6. ElSteverino

I'm also interested in this


----------



## Mr.Sun (May 19, 2015)

1. krax

2. greenm

3. Mr O

4. Aaroncornish

5. Baj1936

6. ElSteverino

7. Mr.Sun


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

1. krax

2. greenm

3. Mr O

4. Aaroncornish

5. Baj1936

6. ElSteverino

7. Mr.Sun

8. Rob666


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

What machines have you got folks?


----------



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

I have just bought a Pro 700.

Still establishing optimum setup / grind / dose with Rave sig blend.

Anyone care to share their settings?


----------



## calc (Mar 29, 2015)

1. krax

2. greenm

3. Mr O

4. Aaroncornish

5. Baj1936

6. ElSteverino

7. Mr.Sun

8. Rob666

9. Calc

Joined the club yesterday (sitting in the cheap seats with the PRO 300)


----------



## greenm (Oct 27, 2014)

Krax said:


> I have just bought a Pro 700.
> 
> Still establishing optimum setup / grind / dose with Rave sig blend.
> 
> Anyone care to share their settings?


Not too familiar with that particular Rave bean but perhaps start around 93 degrees, 15g in and around 30g out and aim for a 35 second extraction, wouldn't have thought it would be going down the sink?!


----------



## greenm (Oct 27, 2014)

calc said:


> 1. krax
> 
> 2. greenm
> 
> ...


Let us all know how you get on with your new machine


----------



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

One more member and we will see if Glenn will let us have our sub forum


----------



## DC63 (Jan 16, 2011)

Im in profitec 700 Compak E8


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm in ECM Mechanika


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This one? http://coffeeforums.co.uk/forumdisplay.php?79-ECM-Profitech-Forum


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

Glenn said:


> This one? http://coffeeforums.co.uk/forumdisplay.php?79-ECM-Profitech-Forum


Thanks!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

The People's Popular Profitec Liberation Front of Judea? Splitters!


----------

